# The Harvey Girls



## Rail Freak (Nov 18, 2009)

The Harvey Girls Movie is playing now on TCM, if any one is interested!

RF


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, but it's (_cringe_) Judy Garland...


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2009)

You mean there were girls in the movie too? :huh: I just paid attention to the train! :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 21, 2009)

There is a lot of info on google about the Harvey Girls, Harvey House food and the relationship with the Atchison Topeka and Santa Fe Railroad. Some of the best food ever!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 21, 2009)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> There is a lot of info on google about the Harvey Girls, Harvey House food and the relationship with the Atchison Topeka and Santa Fe Railroad. Some of the best food ever!!


I've read about Harvey, his restaurants, girls & RailRoad ventures. I spent about an hour at the El Tovar (Grand Canyon) bar getting an education from the Manager & bartender a few years back. Some interesting stuff!!! I had heard about the movie but this was the 1st time I saw it, well almost. Fell asleep in the middle of it! 

RF


----------

